# WW Sierras



## Dai Sensei (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally got to put the blanks I made here into some Sierra kits I just ordered. A mix of gun-metal, satin, black TI and copper kits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wood is Conkerberry, Budgeroo root and Red Mallee burl cap.  All finished with CA.


----------



## el_d (Sep 22, 2009)

Very Cool set of Sierra's Neil.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2009)

Outstanding group of pens.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 22, 2009)

Those are beauties. Great group of pens.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 22, 2009)

A fantastic group of pens Neil.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Sep 22, 2009)

Very impressive set!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pens!

Robin


----------



## artme (Oct 6, 2009)

Now where have I seen those? Still look really good here.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 6, 2009)

Like everyone has said, that is a NICE set of Sierra Pens.


----------



## Bree (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!  You won't find a better looking collection of Sierras than those!!  Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## pensbydesign (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice, inspires me to finish my casting set up


----------



## snyiper (Oct 7, 2009)

Very sweet looking pens!!!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice pens Neal.


----------

